# A distraction or adapting?



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

Last night my wife caught me off-guard.
She is slowing liking the idea that I am doing things to grow our own food, take the grandkids hiking, got a CCW, etc... I do not use the P word (prepping) yet.
She enjoys watching COPs tv show now and appreciates my "tinkering" in garage like I did when we got married.

Last night while I reading up on garden planning, she says we should get a cabin in the North Georgia mountains....

Still not sure if she is adapting to my shift to self-reliance and living simply or distracting me. LOL


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

CWOLDOJAX said:


> Last night my wife caught me off-guard.
> She is slowing liking the idea that I am doing things to grow our own food, take the grandkids hiking, got a CCW, etc... I do not use the P word (prepping) yet.
> She enjoys watching COPs tv show now and appreciates my "tinkering" in garage like I did when we got married.
> 
> ...


Go for the cabin in the mountains!


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

You have per approved BOL! Go for the cabin.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

A good wife will make it easy for you to do the right thing or even make it seem like its your idea. Take her on a trip/ vacation to check out cabins and make it fun for her. Increases your chances on getting your BOL if she is enthusiastically on board.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

A Woman Wants To Feel Safe Wanted And Loved. Take Her To Your Cabin Of Choice Tell Her You Love Her. Tell Her You Want Her. Take Her From Behind. A Little Rough. Not Crazy. When You Get Up Say. I Really Feel Comfortable Here Like This Is Where We Belong.

True Or False Your in.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

I can't slow mine down lol she is on board


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

My wife took awhile to come around. She thought I was getting a little carried away with some of the things I was doing. Well look out now. In the last year or so she finally see's things my way. I am amazed sometimes the things she comes up with that I never even thought about. There's nothing like having a partner with the same mind set and goals. 
If she's coming up with ideas like a new cabin you'd be a fool not to at least check it out.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Yeah I'd say jump on it. Mine has control of food and cleaning products as well as hygiene stuff, I have 70% control of the outside and 100% of the actual militarized part.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

I had a small victory today myself. Five weeks ago I brought home a Doberman puppy. That would be Doberman number two. For five weeks this energetic little monster has been the bane of my wife's existence. Of course, I recognize the value of large (and loving) guard dogs. I also believe one is none and two is one. Today one of our neighbors house was burglarized. Classic smash and grab that was over and done before the police could respond to the alarm. That unfortunate incident just put an immediate halt to all bitching about the new puppy and my need for two big dogs. 

Good luck with the cabin!


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Just maybe she would like a cabin in the North Georgia Mountains because it is beautiful there. If it also works out in helping your prepping preps, so much much the better.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I'd be cautions about bringing up any expectations *you* have about owning a cabin.
Try to find out why she would want one first.
If it is for reasons wholly different than yours, keep quiet until the deal is done.
Then you can start moving things along slowly to build a BOL.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Trying to survive a bad situation in a place like JAX would be truly daunting. Making it to a BOL that far away would be equally difficult.

Are you going to relocate there, or are you going to continue to live in JAX?


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

We currently have 3 dogs. Well my wife does. 2 Dachshunds and a Pit bull our son dumped on us. I am in the market for 2 practical Dogs, Either Great Pyrenees or Anatolians, both are excellent livestock dogs, but do not like strangers. Both good and bad. I don't want to be liable for someone getting bit


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

GP's are fantastic dogs and when socialized young they're very safe around strangers in public. Now, if strangers are on your property and get bit, one of two things happened.

You failed to manage the situation or the individual(s) got their comeuppance for being up to no good. Either way, it's a job well done by the dog!


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

Denton said:


> Trying to survive a bad situation in a place like JAX would be truly daunting. Making it to a BOL that far away would be equally difficult.
> 
> Are you going to relocate there, or are you going to continue to live in JAX?


You're right.
It's a 7-hour drive through Atlanta to boot.

I am not even thinking about a BOL yet until we go enjoy and talk about it.
She is making reservations today we will spend a week in mid November.

It will be our third trip there. HOWEVER, she has never wanted to leave the grand kids before.

I could not afford both homes with my 60's approaching, so I will the and drill the thought more with our feet up and a fireplace going.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

As a lifelong Floridian, let me just say there are some nice rural properties still to be had in-state.
Madison County, Hamilton County come to mind. West of Jax, north of the I-10 cooridor, hard by the Georgia line. My long time dream was to retire to the area near Two Egg - that is in Florida at the Alabama-Georgia-Florida corner. But our property here is fully paid for and we have a lot of sweat equity in the homestead, going to stay right here. "Here" being the rural, westside of Nassau County. Out where cows make the best neighbors.
I loved the Northeast Georgia mountains and vacationed there often in the 70's and early 80's. Rabun County. But, alas, Atlanta has sprawled out that far now. I was there last in '95 and was shocked at all the development and real estate prices.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

My concern would be more for people such as UPS or Fed ex. Our drive way is close to 200 yards long. So they have to come in aways. I have never owned either, but I hear Anatolians are no joke.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> As a lifelong Floridian, let me just say there are some nice rural properties still to be had in-state.
> Madison County, Hamilton County come to mind. West of Jax, north of the I-10 cooridor, hard by the Georgia line. My long time dream was to retire to the area near Two Egg - that is in Florida at the Alabama-Georgia-Florida corner. But our property here is fully paid for and we have a lot of sweat equity in the homestead, going to stay right here. "Here" being the rural, westside of Nassau County. Out where cows make the best neighbors.
> I loved the Northeast Georgia mountains and vacationed there often in the 70's and early 80's. Rabun County. But, alas, Atlanta has sprawled out that far now. I was there last in '95 and was shocked at all the development and real estate prices.


I casually looked on-line at some property around Callahan (NW of JAX) last night. For the price of a new car, and much more valuable, one could get 3-5 acres near city utilities. I also looked for Two Egg, FL. The name alone reminded me of Toad Suck, AR. or Flippin, AR. (My parents always enjoyed going to the "Flippin Walmart")... but I digress.
Making reservations today, with an added twist. My son, his wife and son are going join us for a few days.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Speaking as a woman, we do nothing out of distraction.. Everything is noticed and remembered, strategy is part of decision making


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

TorontoGal said:


> Speaking as a woman, we do nothing out of distraction.. Everything is noticed and remembered, strategy is part of decision making


LoL. 
My mom used to say that a man could never get a woman unless she let him. (Teaching her 5 boys strategy.)


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Women are crafty individuals not to be underestimated


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

Notsoyoung said:


> Just maybe she would like a cabin in the North Georgia Mountains because it is beautiful there. If it also works out in helping your prepping preps, so much much the better.


It sure is. And there is still a little room left up here for newcomers. :lol:


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

CWOLDOJAX said:


> LoL.
> My mom used to say that a man could never get a woman unless she let him. (Teaching her 5 boys strategy.)


My wife says I chased her 'till she caught me. :lol:


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

CWOLDOJAX said:


> I casually looked on-line at some property around Callahan (NW of JAX) last night. For the price of a new car, and much more valuable, one could get 3-5 acres near city utilities. I also looked for Two Egg, FL. The name alone reminded me of Toad Suck, AR. or Flippin, AR. (My parents always enjoyed going to the "Flippin Walmart")... but I digress.
> Making reservations today, with an added twist. My son, his wife and son are going join us for a few days.


You could do worse than Callahan. The Ace Hardware there sells guns and ammo along with all the other stuff. Real guns, too - I bought my AK there and one of my Mosins. And a 1911 among others. I was just in there last Saturday and in the rack along side the AR's is a Springfield M1A.
Folks, if your local Ace Hardware doesn't sell guns you live in the wrong place.
The bad thing about Georgia is the state is tax-happy. I mean, REALLY tax-happy. I lived in there for 3 years after leaving South Florida.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> ...
> Folks, if your local Ace Hardware doesn't sell guns you live in the wrong place....


LoL.
Lookin forward to visiting Callahan soon.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Actually, I live in Boulogne. Callahan is the nearest "city", they have THREE stoplights!! 
If you ever want to go shooting, I go to the range at Dixon Wildlife Management Area, 7 miles south of Waycross. My GORP (Georgia Outdoor Recreation Permit) allows me to bring guests.
I won't be going until after Christmas though. My total knee replacement surgery is mid-October.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Actually, I live in Boulogne. Callahan is the nearest "city", they have THREE stoplights!!
> If you ever want to go shooting, I go to the range at Dixon Wildlife Management Area, 7 miles south of Waycross. My GORP (Georgia Outdoor Recreation Permit) allows me to bring guests.
> I won't be going until after Christmas though. My total knee replacement surgery is mid-October.


Sounds good. I've got a few relatives that are glad they have new knees. I hope your replacement goes well.


----------

